# Old Age Travellers



## cliveandann (Jun 30, 2018)

Hi.    We are Clive and Ann from Somerset now in our 70s.  Our camper is a 5 ton 4x4 Sprinter which has just been converted.  We are downsizing from a Germany Army truck which Ann didn't like driving.  As you might guess although we are new to the forum we are not new to wild camping having driven to many parts of the world and wild camped in deserts, up mountains and in jungles.  If anyone wanting to travel outside Europe and would like any help or advice please let us know.  At the moment we are about to embark on a trip to Portugal so we are very pleased to have found this forum.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jun 30, 2018)

Welcome.
You're obviously sensible motorhomers, we do have room for those, here.
There's loads of information on the forums, please add to it.
Look at the overseas /European travel / Spain Portugal forums.
Just typing that into the search box will link you to fellow travellers.
Hope to see you, if you're on The Algarve, this winter.


----------



## yorkslass (Jun 30, 2018)

Hi, :welcome::wave::wave::bow::bow::bow:

A great example to many.


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Jun 30, 2018)

Wosson then? (Traditional Somerset greeting)  :wave:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 30, 2018)

Hello Clive & Ann, welcome to the forum :wave:

Your new camper sounds wonderful, and 4x4 too! Very envious. Enjoy!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 30, 2018)

Ahrite Me-ansum,
Welcome along to this Forum, I’m guessing you’re knowlage will be Tested as people bombard you with questions of your experiences, Hope to catch you on the Boards.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 30, 2018)

Hi and welcome along with all that experience.


----------



## The laird (Jun 30, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## simonanthony12 (Jul 1, 2018)

Would love to see some pics of your old vehicle on some of your trips


----------



## Tes (Jul 1, 2018)

Hello.  :welcome:


----------



## Robmac (Jul 1, 2018)

Welcome.

Very jealous of your vehicle, and the previous one. Would love to see some pictures.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 1, 2018)

Robmac said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Very jealous of your vehicle, and the previous one. Would love to see some pictures.



Oi! Back of the queue you, I want first refusal 

Do you think anyone'd notice if we snuck out in it for an off road try out, Rob? wink wink  :dance:


----------



## cliveandann (Jul 1, 2018)

Many thanks for the warm welcome from so many members.  Its a great community.  Some have asked for photos which we are pleased to upload - all we have to do now is work out how to do it!!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 1, 2018)

Just hang on in there you two, someone will be along in a bit to point you in the right direction re uploading photos...


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 1, 2018)

OK try this link, it's first one I've found, there'll be lots of past threads with 'how to' ....

Just about everyone will have asked this question at one time or another 

how to upload pics into album


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 1, 2018)

... and here's another

... does anyone know how to ... ?


----------



## cliveandann (Jul 1, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> ... and here's another
> 
> ... does anyone know how to ... ?


Thanks for all your advice.  There's now a few photos uploaded.  Next question is how do you find them to have a look?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 1, 2018)

cliveandann said:


> Thanks for all your advice.  There's now a few photos uploaded.  Next question is how do you find them to have a look?


Well done & thank you, I can see them. 

I've just clicked on your name, it takes me to your profile and there they are  

You can also insert a picture directly into a post.

When you start making a new post, just hover over the square image icon to the right of the 2 blue globes where the text editing tools are.  
It will say 'Insert Image'. Just click on it and it'll come up with a pop up box where you can select and upload any pictures you want.

Similar to the way you've added your images under your profile I think? - just they'll be inserted directly into your post instead.

Sorry, I'm not being very good at explaining this!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 1, 2018)

... and I've just taken a look at the pictures you put up, thank you.

Your overland vehicle; what can I say?! I'm now *totally* green with envy!


----------



## yorkieowl (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi and :welcome: to the forum, just been looking at the photos, you're certainly well travelled, lucky you, thanks for posting them up.


----------

